# Maltese Jokes



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

My friend posted it on her FB page and I found it funny also its kinda true.
Here it is:

*Maltese Rules 

1. The Maltese is not allowed in the house. 
2. Okay, the Maltese is allowed in the house, but only in certain rooms. 
3. The Maltese is allowed in all rooms, but has to stay off the furniture. 
4. The Maltese can get on the old furniture only. 
5. Fine, the Maltese is allowed on all the furniture, but is not allowed to sleep with the humans on the bed. 
6. Okay, the Maltese is allowed on the bed, but only by invitation. 
7. The Maltese can sleep on the bed whenever he wants, but not under the covers. 
8. The Maltese can sleep under the covers by invitation only. 
9. Fine, the Maltese can sleep under the covers every night. 
10. Humans must ask permission to sleep under the covers with the Maltese. 

quoted from Maltese Dog Humor*


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

spot-on! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

So true!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

LOL yep very true!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So funny. I have to put that on my FB page.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

love it!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

How true:thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sooooooooooooooo true!!!  Reminds me of Lady and the Tramp when they got Lady as a puppy.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

If that ain't the truth I dunno what is!!!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I love it!


----------

